# JavaScript aus HTML im JEditorPane ausführen?



## Telekomunikator (11. Mrz 2010)

Hallo an alle,

wir wollen ein kleines Java-Programm schreiben, welches ganz schlicht eine HTML Seite anzeigt. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass die HTML Seite mit JavaScript Code versehen ist. Bestimmte (für uns wichtige Elemente) werden gar komplett aus JS erzeugt. Ist es möglich, mit Java JavaScript auszuführen?

wir haben bis jetzt schlicht auf einem Panel dies hier:


```
JEditorPane editorPane = new JEditorPane();
editorPane.setEditable(false);
url = "Pfad zur HTML Datei mit javaScript drin";
try {
  editorPane.setPage(url);
} catch (IOException e) {
  System.error.println("URL kann nicht gefunden werden")
}
this.add(editorPane);
[code=Java]
```


----------



## Telekomunikator (11. Mrz 2010)

So ist der Quellcode richtig:


```
JEditorPane editorPane = new JEditorPane();
editorPane.setEditable(false);
url = "Pfad zur HTML Datei mit javaScript drin";
try {
editorPane.setPage(url);
} catch (IOException e) {
System.error.println("URL kann nicht gefunden werden")
}
this.add(editorPane);
```


----------



## hansmueller (12. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

lt. Wikipedia (vom 12.03.2010) (Link: JavaScript - Wikipedia):


> ... Der in Java implementierte JavaScript-Interpreter Rhino wird ab Version 6.0 als Teil der Java-Laufzeitumgebung standardmäßig mitgeliefert. ...


D. h. Rhino ist im aktuellem JRE enthalten.

Hier der Link zur entsprechenden Info-Seite von Oracle/Sun:
Scripting for the Java Platform

Ich habe bisher damit noch nicht gearbeitet, kann dir also nicht sagen, wie man am es genau benutzt.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Telekomunikator (12. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Wir werden das Rhino sofort testen. Wir posten dann ob und wie sich das Rhino verhällt.

Danke!


----------



## Telekomunikator (16. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank nocheinmal für deine schnelle Antwort,

das Rhino erfüllt seine Dienste bestens. Wir haben noch zusätzlich die Bibliothek Cobra verwendet, die perfekt einen realen Browser simuliert. Die Biliothek gibts auf der Hompage des Lobobrowsers.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## flyingfreak (8. Nov 2010)

hi,
wie habt ihr das genau gemacht? könnt ihr event. teile eures codes posten?


----------

